# Getting VCR to record



## jmthomas5 (Sep 8, 2009)

Can you help me with a vcr recording problem? Since the digital tv conversion, I have not been able to get a signal or record anything with my vcr. I bought a new digital tv (Samsung model LN32B360 C5D 32") (TV works fine) The hookup I have is Coax coming into the house to the the vcr input and av cables from the vcr (Panasonic PV4022 purchased in June of 2002) to the tv output (also have coax from the vcr to the tv). The cable company is MDU which has a dish on top of each of our buildings and an antenna on the individual units.
When I try and program the vcr it only gives me a choice of L1,L2, and ch 38 for channels. When I hit the VCR/TV button to switch to vcr, I get this message on the screen "weak or no signal". 
Is the problem that the vcr is too old or is it the cable company, or do you have an suggestions as to how i can set this up to record - preferrably recording one channel while watching another.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

You'll probably have to get a digitat converter box, as the tuner in the VCR will not receive the digital signal.


----------

